# HP Printer Not Printing Color



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

Hello,

I have an HP LaserJet CP2025 dn printer. I am running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. My printer is installed and it prints, but it will not print everything in color. I can print certain types of images and they come out in color. In MS Office 2010 or Adobe for example, it will not print text in color. It will print different shades of gray or black. It will not print any color shapes (lines, etc.).

Also, I printed a page off the internet to see what would happen. As an example, when printing this page, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/906306, the only item that printed in color was at the end of the document. Next to the Get Help Now text is a blue "bubble" with a question mark in it. The blue and red printed.

I downloaded and installed the latest HP driver (PCL6).

Any ideas? I am looking online as well, no luck so far.

Thank you as always.


----------



## lautman (May 19, 2004)

Have you solved this problem yet? If so, please let me know how. The EXACT sames thing is happening to me and my CP2025dn. Thanks.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

Click Control Panel.

Click *Printers*.

Double-click *HP LaserJet CP2025*.

In the window that pops up, click "Printing Preferences."

Click "Paper/Quality"(tab).

Click the bubble to the left of the "Color" option, placing a tick mark in the bubble.

Click OK.

Restart your printer and computer simultaneously.


----------



## lautman (May 19, 2004)

Thanks, but I don't see the same thing you do (no color bubble). See Printer1.jpg. Printer2.jpg provides some additional info from the Advanced tab.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try that "Print Quality" drop-down?

To be honest, I'm not sure where to go from here. The printer preferences are different for all printers, which is why you didn't see exactly what my instructions said (I suppose I was just hoping for the best).

But anyway, there has to be some sort of color setting in there. Play around and try to find it, but don't change anything you don't know what it is. 

Also, if the printer has an LED screen or something of the sort on it, try configuring the settings on the printer as well.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Have you gone to HP site and downloaded the newest Windows 7 driver for it?


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Lautman,

Sorry, i was not receiving messages that people replied. Yes, I just happened to solve it today. It was a pain and the solution turned out to be simple.

What operating system are you running and which version (ie Win7 Home, Win7 Pro, etc.).

What I had to do was remove the printer and printer package completely. Unfortunately, if you are running Win7 Home Premium, this does not seem possible. I happened to have a disk of Win7 Ultimate from a previous PC. I upgraded and then followed these steps.

Again, this will NOT work with Win7 Home Premium

First, unplug the printer from the computer
1. Start > Devices and Printers (or access it through the Control Panel)
2. Select the CP2025 printer and click on Remove Device
3. click Start and type printmanagement.msc in the search box
4. Click on the printmanagement program icon that should appear
5. Click on All Drivers on the left. In the right hand side a list will populate
6. Click on the HP Color . . . for your printer
7. Click Action > Remove Driver Package
8. Select the option to remove the package (NOT just the driver)

That will completely uninstall your printer.

I reboot mine. Whether needed or not, I don't know. It just makes me sleep better at night. Then, once Windows boots, just plug your printer USB back into the computer and let Windows install its driver. That fixed the problem for me. I had the latest HP driver, and it just would not work.

I hope this helps. To let you know, if you have Home Premium, that printmanagement.msc program does not exist. I could not figure out how to do it without upgrading to Windows7 Ultimate. HP support sadly, was no help.


----------



## AlMujtahid (Aug 13, 2001)

When I was searching, I also came across this site: http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Printe...rint-in-color-on-Windows-7-64bit/td-p/1137452. I did not use this method, so I do not know if it works or not, but it may for you.


----------

